# Unflagging Flagged Photos???



## BoatPhotog (Nov 23, 2011)

I am trying to figure out a way to remove flags from images I've flagged and am not having much luck. I discovered the refine photo command but that appears to do more than I want to do (makes unflagged rejected). How does one go about removing the flags from images that are presently flagged? In other applications I've used all one needs due is highlight the flagged images and then press Flag and it toggles the flag setting off. Is there a way to do this in LR?

Thanks!


----------



## BoatPhotog (Nov 23, 2011)

Whoops! I stumbled upon the way to do this. You filter for flagged photos, select them in grid view, click on Photo/Set Flag and then choose Unflagged. Must admit that this seems a perhaps more complicated way to do this then I'm used to. Is there an easier way?

thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 23, 2011)

Select the All Photographs collection, then Library Filter Bar and choose to filter by 'Attribute'. One of the attributes is flag status, so selecting the 'flagged' icon will show only flagged images in the grid. Then select the images you want to remove the flag from (Ctrl-A will select them all), and press the flag icon in the Toolbar just below the grid. This will remove the flag from the selected images, and they will disappear from the grid as they no longer meet the filter criteria. Repeat until done.


----------



## erro (Nov 23, 2011)

PUX. That's the keyboard shortcuts for flagging.

P = Picked (flagged with white flag)
U = Unflagged
X = Rejected (flagged with black flag)

One way to use the reject flag is to press X for all bad photos that you want to delete (rather than deleting each one individually), and then go to meny Photo->Delete rejected photos... to delete them all in one go.

Remember that flags are local to a folder or collection. This means that a photo can be flagged as picked in one collection but rejected in another.


----------



## jimburgess (Nov 24, 2011)

BoatPhotog said:


> How does one go about removing the flags from images that are presently flagged? In other applications I've used all one needs due is highlight the flagged images and then press Flag and it toggles the flag setting off. Is there a way to do this in LR?
> Thanks!



Filter for the flagged images, select all of them, then press the tilde ~ key which is the shortcut for toggling the pick flag.


----------



## BoatPhotog (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## chriselizabeth6 (Feb 13, 2021)

erro said:


> PUX. That's the keyboard shortcuts for flagging.
> 
> P = Picked (flagged with white flag)
> U = Unflagged
> ...


Hi, In Lightroom Classic the current version at least it no longer seems to be the case that the flags can be different in each collection, is there any way to reinstate this feature or any advice on how to do this instead. Its seems so useful to be to be able to have the same images in different collections but rate them differently based on the aim of each collection. At the moment my flags are the same per image in each collection and in the original folder. 
Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 13, 2021)

AFAIK, flags have never been different in different collections. I think you confuse flags with stacks.


----------



## chriselizabeth6 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi- It's in the quote I included from higher up this thread, its elsewhere on the forum too that flags in collections are local and "You can have _different flag_ states in _different collections" _ however all the posts that say this are circa 2011 and its not working currently (at least for me at the moment- hence the question).


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2021)

erro said:


> Remember that flags are local to a folder or collection. This means that a photo can be flagged as picked in one collection but rejected in another.


As Victoria has pointed out in another thread.  Flags have not been local since LRv3. That they were ever local was news to me and apparently Johan too.


----------



## chriselizabeth6 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi yes, I didn't know the time it changed but realised it was no longer the default, wasn't sure if it could have been reinstated as an optional setting.  I did do research first and asked here as something of a last resort so I did have the impression this isn't a normal thing nor an easy fix. 

Really though I am here asking for advice or a workaround. I can see all kinds of benefits to being able to mark images differently in different places, and wondered if anyone had fathomed a method that works for them to achieve this?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2021)

chriselizabeth6 said:


> Really though I am here asking for advice or a workaround. I can see all kinds of benefits to being able to mark images differently in different places, and wondered if anyone had fathomed a method that works for them to achieve this?


Check my workflow suggestions in your other thread.


----------



## chriselizabeth6 (Feb 13, 2021)

I'll try to link to the other thread in case it helps anyone else looking later, there's some comments re workflow that could be helpful to others.
I'm disappointed that it can't be done, perhaps it could be brought back in a different format in a later update that manages to avoid the original problems. I kinda wish I hadn't read the original comment that set my mind working 
Thread 'Request for advice re rating or flagging or otherwise grading images differently over multiple collections.' https://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/threads/request-for-advice-re-rating-or-flagging-or-otherwise-grading-images-differently-over-multiple-collections.42276/


----------



## feedtale4 (Feb 26, 2021)

I didn't know the time it changed but realised it was no longer the default, wasn't sure if it could have been reinstated as an optional setting. I did do research first and asked here as something of a last resort so I did have the impression this isn't a normal thing nor an easy fix.


----------



## feedtale4 (Feb 27, 2021)

Select any image thumbnail (or multiple image thumbnails) from the Grid or Filmstrip. Click to view larger image. ... To flag or unflag the selected photo(s), choose Photo > Set Flag and then select Flagged or Unflagged from the flyout submenu.


----------

